# Ivory donkey



## Deanna C jandrew (Oct 22, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone knew how much Ivory donkeys were going for?Nonregistered miniature


----------



## thecolorquest (Nov 30, 2011)

There are only about 100 ivories registered in the USA. Prices will depend on bloodlines, age, location. Could be $300 to $3000 or more, depending on those factors.


----------

